
Ask HN: What happens if you don't pay your rent during the pandemic? - sturza
Will you be kicked out? Who will enforce it? I&#x27;m thinking of saving the rent cash for other expenses during this period(mostly food and necessities).
======
sturza
[https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.thelocal.de/20200322/german-...](https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.thelocal.de/20200322/german-
government-promises-relief-for-renters-amid-coronavirus-crisis/amp) found
answer here. Who cannot pay rent will not be kicked out. Who can pay rent,
must pay as usual.

------
detaro
Highly depends on where/when/who.

~~~
sturza
Europe/Germany

~~~
Unknown_Unknown
Maybe talk to your landlord about your situation and they may provide you with
some help?. Also, Germany don't you get from Arbeitsamt if you are unemployed?

~~~
sturza
I'm talking about employed situation.

~~~
thisone
So, you're employed, you have the income to pay your rent, but you want to
decide not to and feel okay about that.

------
luxuryballs
Then I can’t pay the mortgage on the house I am renting you and need to start
looking for another tenant. That means yes, you get kicked out.

